# XBOX VS PS3



## TechWorld (Dec 14, 2011)

Vote in the poll, it will decide which console i purchase.


----------



## kevan (Dec 14, 2011)

I voted PS3 even though I own an Xbox...
Side Note: Controllers suck D:


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

PS3 > 360 IMHO. Prefer the games on the PS3 (always like JRPGs and the lot more on the PS3).


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2011)

Neither. Get a Wii.


----------



## VLinh (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh boy, not this again. I'd go with emigre, get a Wii or PC.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 14, 2011)

PC>PS3>Wii


----------



## qlum (Dec 14, 2011)

I vote for the ps3 because really 90% of the good games are multi platform, the ps3's harddrive is just a regular laptop drive so if you ever need a bigger one its not expensive, it supports pc usb controllers at least which is useful if you still have one laying around, the online is not paid (dont know if you are going to use it for priracy as in that case it wouldnt really matter), and the ps3 has more and better exclusives.

on the matter of the controller well its just preference I myself find it a little small but the xbox controller is a bit to big so it actually feels better than the 360 controller.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 14, 2011)

If you get an adapter to use a 360 controller on a PS3 (they exist, kinda expensive though), then PS3.
Otherwise i'd get a 360 since most titles are on both anyway, and PS3 exclusives aren't really that fun, except Valkyria Chronicles...which by itself justifies purchasing a PS3.
If I had bought my PS3, beat Valkyria Chronicles, and then my PS3 exploded right after...i'd have been completely satisfied with it.
There's a few exclusive jRPGs on the PS3 that are also worth mentioning, like Tales of Graces F in march, or the better version of Eternal Sonata. It REALLY depends on what games you like though, asking the internet "which is better" is retarded, because everyone has preferences towards the console with more games they like, or which console delivers that game better (360 for online, PS3 for tending to have "better" versions of RPGs from 360).

PS3 controller is fine for slow-paced games like puzzles and turn based RPGs, but anything action or FPS is just ruined by it. Don't believe me? Play NInja Gaiden on both consoles. Best example ever. I nearly broke my disk in half when I bought and played Ninja Gaiden for my PS3. There's a difference between "preference" and "outdated and poor build quality".


----------



## Garuge (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't really recommend buying something out of a couple of choices based on a poll.

It really depends on the games you like. If you're interested in JRPGs and stuff from Japan, get a PS3. If you're more of an FPS fan, then the 360.

And now from my experience... I've tried out both and I prefer the PS3, because it offers games I like that are exclusive. I also like how you don't need a subscription to play online, no region lock, and the controller is more comfortable for me. For the 360, I can't say much about it, but the controller is really nice for FPS games. Oh and it has shmups the PS3 doesn't have, like Mushime-sama Futari and Deathsmiles. Been wanting to play those two...


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2011)

By the way, I was joking earlier. Get a Triple, the Wii is for women.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 14, 2011)

You shouldn't be making a poll to decide.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2011)

360 controller is the best controller made imo.
After that comes the Gamecubes one.

As for consoles.
If you like japanese games or more to the side of RPG's etc, then go for the PS3.
General shooters and Halo etc. go for the 360.

Or buy both and hack them both.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 14, 2011)

Although I'll say it's your opinion, personally I go with PS3. (Excluding the PC and Wii of course)

Here's how I feel:

Xbox:
Has more games in different varieties (Personal Preference - Although I find lacking in an actual hard copy MH game is really bad  )
More robust online, but payable if you want to enjoy the fullest experience.
Kinect is a cool addon, but mostly intended for families/parties. (I find it _very_ useful in such situations)
PS3:
Has a nice quantity of quality games and varieties. (P3rd HD Japan only!?!? NOOOO  D:  )
Less robust online partially due to lesser RAM, *but you do not need to pay* (except PS Store purchases duh)
BD Movies + Games, although Blu-ray movies are region locked.
Future PS3 X PS Vita Play
I don't get the fuss about the PS3 controller. It fits perfectly on my hand and I have no issues with it. That's good enough for me. 


Let's be honest. The bold part is largely why I pick PS3, plus PS3 in Singapore is more affordable than 360.

tl,dr version: Still your choice, but for me I'll pick PS3.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Dec 14, 2011)

When I decided between these two I just went with which console has the better feel.
Mostly controller-wise.

9 out of 10 games are exactly the same on both consoles anyway.

Picked the 360.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Picked the PS3. It is better than 360.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 16, 2011)

PS3>X360. A fact.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Dec 16, 2011)

How can people say either one is the best console?
I think it's just a matter of taste, really (think controller feel, menu feel, exclusives etc.). As the console are pretty much identical.

Maybe the consoles are not identical on the inside, but what they both produce is pretty much identical.


----------



## crimsonagent (Dec 16, 2011)

id say xbox because both the ps3 and xbox has good games and good controllers but the only thing that ps3 is lacking is a better online. but i would like to stick to my mario kart and my blue shells thanks


----------



## Gahars (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd side with the 360. Its controller is excellent (possibly the best controller period), Xbox Live is the better online service, it has a great library of games, and the achievements are damnably addicting.

That's not to say the PS3 is a bad console; far from it. I think that the 360 just edges it out.


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 17, 2011)

I voted 360. With the new hacks, you can hack 80% of them. The homebrew scene is well to do dreamcast well in the works, N64's initial release works pretty well, PSX works well enough for an initial release. The main thing PS3 has is subscription free online play.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 20, 2011)

Honestly, if 360 was free. I would get that instead of the PS3, but I like PS3's exclusives and I didn't know anything about PS3 games since I didn't research it yet I got one as a Christmas gift. Also I know more people with a PS3 than 360 so my choice would have been obvious either way.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, this topic where people need to force others to believe that they got the better console. I use a 360 so I guess I have to convince everyone that the Xbox is better so I know I got my money's worth. Xbox is better, fact.


...
......
I think I did well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

PS3. "Better" (i.e stronger) hardware, easy flashing thanks to the E3Flasher (thanks to which you can always switch between the latest firmware and a CFW), homebrew (pretty much absent on the 360), free PSN (compared to LIVE, already a big advantage).

So yeah, voted PS3.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 20, 2011)

PS3 obviously.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2011)

PS3 is by far the best console out at the moment.

Everybody who voted otherwise is a fanboy and a troll.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 20, 2011)

Where is the PC option?

I never did and I never will own a PS3.
I own a 360 and I cant really vote for that since I am getting bored of it.
So I voted for the PS3 because it has all the games I want really.


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

I voted PS3 for the simple reason that the exclusives appeal to me more than the 360 not because 360 isn't a good console. Also it seems recently that there aren't any good exclusives for 360 (I think the last good one came out in September?) coming out. PS3 continues to get a constant flow of exclusives, while it seems 360 continues to get multiplatform games or casual games for kinect...


----------



## Snailface (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a system that is superior to PS3 _and _Xbox360...


Spoiler



PS360. Come on, you knew that was coming.


----------



## DjFIL (Dec 20, 2011)

Xbox 360 was my vote.  The big factor to me, the Xbox 360 controller is hands down the best controller for any gaming on any platform... the PS3 controller is too small, too light and I don't like the thumb stick placement.  Game selection, retail and downloadable (Xbox Live Arcade and Xbox Live Indie Games) is so much better then PS3.  I own 70+ downloadable titles on Xbox Live, I haven't found that many on PS3 that I'd be interested in.  Don't get me wrong there are some PS3 exclusives that have me interested (Little Big Planet, ModNation Racers, Heavy Rain), but there hasn't been enough to make me switch over to the PS3.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I prefer the PS3 exclusives over the Xbox ones, and that is the major deciding factor here. LittleBigPlanet, ModNation Racers, etc. are all relatively different from the typical mainstream titles being pumped out into the market. I love Halo on Xbox, it's pretty darn addictive, but in all honesty, the PS3 game library has my vote. PSN, which isn't as good as the premium Xbox Live, is free, and you can't really argue about something being poorer in quality when one is free and the other is a paid premium. The differences aren't that dramatic, just some features missing from the PSN. Hardware wise, the PS3 can do more out of the box, which comes to another benefit in multi-media playing. I fully understand why some may prefer the Xbox 360. My personal opinion is that the PS3 edges out the Xbox 360 slightly in terms of features, so one vote for PS3 here.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2011)

I vote for a rock


----------



## Bat420maN (Dec 20, 2011)

I wont lie, I didn't read a single comment. I did vote for the 360 however. I was shocked when I saw the results. As gamers I can not believe that any of you would be willing to give Sony a penny of your hard earned cash after what they have done in the last year. I do not get how people can still support them after the way they treated their average customer.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 20, 2011)

PS3 for exclusives.
Seriously the games you want to play will probably be multiplatform but once you start playing those exclusives you will be hooked.
You can't even get a decent MLB game on any console besides PS3(2k Baseball is absolute shit its not even playable after you play The Show not to mention RTTS mode is addictive).
I also think the controller is awesome probably because I have small hands it just feels more natural to me and the 360 controller cramps my hand.
Also PSN membership is free unless you want +(Plus) which isn't really that great I assume.
Also its great for Bluray and DVDs I don't personally watch Bluray movies on my PS3 but for you it might be worth it.

So yeah exclusives and free online so I vote PS3.

ALTHOUGH THE XBOX HAS GOOD EXCLUSIVES(GoW,Halo)
I still enjoy the PS3 ones more.


PS3>Xbox 360.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bat420maN said:


> I wont lie, I didn't read a single comment. I did vote for the 360 however. I was shocked when I saw the results. As gamers I can not believe that any of you would be willing to give Sony a penny of your hard earned cash after what they have done in the last year. I do not get how people can still support them after the way they treated their average customer.


Following your advice would be like shooting ourselves to the knee with an arrow.


----------



## Bat420maN (Dec 20, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Bat420maN said:
> 
> 
> > I wont lie, I didn't read a single comment. I did vote for the 360 however. I was shocked when I saw the results. As gamers I can not believe that any of you would be willing to give Sony a penny of your hard earned cash after what they have done in the last year. I do not get how people can still support them after the way they treated their average customer.
> ...



If you consider missing a couple of exclusives that are average at best, and a console that still has yet to take full advantage of the blu-ray format that they exclusively have shooting yourself, sure. For the record I own a PS3,(purchased second hand)I will never give Sony a penny again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2011)

Bat420maN said:


> If you consider missing a couple of exclusives that are average at best, and a console that still has yet to take full advantage of the blu-ray format that they exclusively have shooting yourself, sure. For the record I own a PS3,(purchased second hand)I will never give Sony a penny again.



Because fitting large, almost 50GB games on a single disc isn't "taking advantage of the format"? Final Fantasy XIII is rather large and is like 3 Xbox 360 discs. It's one Bluray disc. Same with Mass Effect 2 (one Bluray, two Xbox 360 discs), Battlefield 3 (same as ME2) and most other large size multiplats.

Also, how large is MGS4 again? Like 50GB or something? How is that not taking advantage of the larger storage capacity of the format? How is not marketing it to families and "casuals" as a multimedia system (with Bluray player capabilities front and center) not taking advantage of the format?

Their business ethic is rather questionable but as long as they make a product that pleases me, I will pay them money. They are simply luxuries, I never got the complaining about their "bad ethic" when they're in a simply useless industry that only feeds on disposable income. It's not like they dominate key markets like food and clothing. It's goddamn video games and electronics.


----------



## Bat420maN (Dec 20, 2011)

There is much more to the Blu-Ray format then just the size of the disk. I will leave at that now cause I wont be getting into a console fight, I just wanted to state my opinion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2011)

Bat420maN said:


> There is much more to the Blu-Ray format then just the size of the disk. I will leave at that now cause I wont be getting into a console fight, I just wanted to state my opinion.



Well it's supposedly slower (hence the required data installs for a lot of games) but generally I thought most other features were attributed to its larger size (like increase in quality and such). I'm no real expert though.


----------



## Parablank (Dec 21, 2011)

They both have their strengths and weaknesses, but I've played with a PS3 and Xbox, and PS3 > Xbox. Sorry for any bias that may show.

*PS3 Pros*
Bluray (for example, FF13 is on three DVDs for the Xbox, while FF13 is on one Bluray)
Better exclusives/better future (as far as next year goes, Xbox has Alan Wake and Halo 4 to look forward to. PS3 has Twisted Metal, The Last Guardian (hopefully), Ni no Kuni, Starhawk, The Last of Us, Tales of Graces F, and Sly 4).
Free online, 'nuff said.
Built in controller charging
No disk scratching
More secure?
More open to developers (Portal 2 for example)
*PS3 Cons*
Installing games.
No background music playing.
Controllers, supposedly.
No cross game chat (now that Vita has it, PS4 guaranteed).
*Xbox Pros*
Cross game chat
They bribe with money
Better indie support
Easier to develop for
Multiplats better on Xbox?
Better controller supposedly.
*Xbox Cons*
Sixty dollar online.
Ads, ads everywhere.
Below 13 year old kids (although PS3 has it's fair share, at least they don't have a mic)
Disk scratching
RRoD (I know it's pretty much fixed, but...)
FUTURE LOOKS LIKE SHIT. The tables have turned, haven't they?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 21, 2011)

Another one of these topics.

The best console is dependent on what games are on that console, as without them the console is nothing. It's also up to customer preference. My friend likes shooters; he games on a 360, as that thing's an FPS machine. I like RPGs; I'm mostly on the PS3 (though I've got every system). Now, in terms of design and power, I'd say the PS3 wins, but the 360 is better at memory management (and security ) Also, the PS3's blu-ray drive is locked at a slow disc speed, which is why so many games need data installs to effectively run.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Bat420maN said:
> 
> 
> > I wont lie, I didn't read a single comment. I did vote for the 360 however. I was shocked when I saw the results. As gamers I can not believe that any of you would be willing to give Sony a penny of your hard earned cash after what they have done in the last year. I do not get how people can still support them after the way they treated their average customer.
> ...








.


----------



## prowler (Dec 21, 2011)

Bat420maN said:


> I do not get how people can still support them after the way they treated their average customer.


Like Microsoft is better, gheez.

I bought a PS3 right after the PSN outage and took advantage of the PSN games so I'm like ┗┃・ ■ ・┃┛


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Parablank said:


> They both have their strengths and weaknesses, but I've played with a PS3 and Xbox, and PS3 > Xbox. Sorry for any bias that may show.
> 
> *PS3 Pros*
> Bluray (for example, FF13 is on three DVDs for the Xbox, while FF13 is on one Bluray)
> ...




That looks more accurate to me. Not sure about disc scratching, bribing for money, or the 360 being easier to make games for, but it could be that way, not gonna look into it. I have heard about discs being scratched, but my Xbox, my brothers, my few friends who use Xbox, and my uncle never had the problem. So I would guess it's rare.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 21, 2011)

soulx said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bat420maN said:
> ...


Liked because Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2011)

PS3 because of the exclusives.



prowler_ said:


> Bat420maN said:
> 
> 
> > I do not get how people can still support them after the way they treated their average customer.
> ...


Don't be hating on Microsoft.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2011)

omgpwn666 beat me to the punch a bit, but whatever.



Parablank said:


> They both have their strengths and weaknesses, but I've played with a PS3 and Xbox, and PS3 > Xbox. Sorry for any bias that may show.
> 
> *PS3 Pros*
> Bluray (for example, FF13 is on three DVDs for the Xbox, while FF13 is on one Bluray) *It's nice to have it all on one disc, but the load times can be a pain.*
> ...




Both of these consoles are good machines in their own right, and so of course everyone's mileage will vary. Still, I think you overlooked some stuff when making your judgement.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone complaining about paying for XBL is under the age of 11.
I could afford it, with my own money (I didn't get an allowance), at the age of 12. $60 A YEAR is pennies, and if you pay by the year, it's actually like $60 per 13 months. In Canada, anyway. I think it's $10 less in the US.

The online service XBL provides is, in every way, superior. It's well worth a few pennies a day. Something homeless people could even afford.

Though, like I said. Either get a 360 if you want to play online, or get a 360 controller adapter for PS3 and use it, because in most every case it has every game the 360 has, and a few better exclusives. Namely Valkyria Chronicles, which is the only reason the PS3 even exists. But the PS3 controller is a deal breaker (ESPECIALLY for action games).
The only thing you really lose is Tales of Vesperia. Which, abeit, is a fantastic and awesome RPG...but Valkyria Chronicles tops it (and this, is coming from a Tales fanboy).


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Anyone complaining about paying for XBL is under the age of 11.
> I could afford it, with my own money (I didn't get an allowance), at the age of 12. $60 A YEAR is pennies, and if you pay by the year, it's actually like $60 per 13 months. In Canada, anyway. I think it's $10 less in the US.
> 
> The online service XBL provides is, in every way, superior. It's well worth a few pennies a day. Something homeless people could even afford.
> ...


The thing is its annoying paying that money.  You think its just $60 but it all stacks up with your cell phone bill, internet bill, and everything else and it just seems a lot after that.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 21, 2011)

For what you get, it should cost a lot more. $60 really is nothing though. Assuming you only get two paychecks a month, it's roughly $2.30 per paycheck to afford XBL for the 13 month package every year. Though i'm pretty sure a person gets paid like...5 times in two months or something, so it kinda throws off my 5 second calculation.

It's pennies, it really is. If you make a jar, and put a toonie in every paycheck, you could afford XBL painlessly every year, lol.

EDIT: Wait do americans have toonies?....*ignorant moment*. $2...put $2, lol.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> EDIT: Wait do americans have toonies?....*ignorant moment*. $2...put $2, lol.



No, but we do occasionally pass by a very rare $2 dollar bill.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't speak of which one has more reliable hardware as I've had both a ps3 and a 360 that bit the dust.  I only beat one game on the 360 before rrod; my ps3 died (ylod) in less than ten minutes of turning it on for the first time.  my second ps3 and 360 work perfectly fine.


*pros:*

*Xbox 360:*

a far better controller

better online

multi-platform games r generally better

*Playstation 3:*

better exclusives for the most part

free online

pretty much works with any laptop hdd


*cons:*

*Xbox 360*

ridiculously overpriced hdds (a $60 hdd in a $60 shell?)

incessant nightmares of rrod for many gamers including myself

microsoft points r a joke (being forced to buy more points than u need--wtf?)

paying for online

*Playstation 3:*

xmb just feels clunky and disorganized (the options section makes absolutely no sense)

no alphabetizing of psn downloads?  (come on!  how could they overlook the most basic sorting system after five years?)

the removal of other os is forced on u just to play new games or connect to psn

the controller is too small and u can't remove the battery

although the exclusives r better, there is also a tremendous amount of crap in that department as well.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 21, 2011)

godreborn said:


> I can't speak of which one has more reliable hardware as I've had both a ps3 and a 360 that bit the dust.  I only beat one game on the 360 before rrod; my ps3 died (ylod) in less than ten minutes of turning it on for the first time.  my second ps3 and 360 work perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> *pros:*
> ...



You're just unlucky if your ps3 died after 10 minutes. Seriously unlucky, as the Yellow light of death is so uncommon, most people won't see one ever. The PS3 failure rate is pretty normal, you're just not very lucky. As for the 360, it's impossible to still have a launch one, they don't exist anymore.

Also, the 360 controller is not better, the PS3 is far better. Just the fact that it doesn't use AA batteries makes it better, but it's by far the better controller of the two even if the 360 used the same batteries. There is a reason sony never changed it, you don't fix what is not broken.

As for the 360 having better multiplatform, that was true at first due to devs being lazy and not making any efforts. But now, they learned how to use the ps3 better, so multiplatform are exactly the same.

In the end, what matter is exclusives and no offense, the 360 basically have none right now.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> As for the 360, it's impossible to still have a launch one, they don't exist anymore.
> 
> Also,* the 360 controller is not better, the PS3 is far better.* Just the fact that it doesn't use AA batteries makes it better, but it's by far the better controller of the two even if the 360 used the same batteries. There is a reason sony never changed it, you don't fix what is not broken.



Had to comment. That is your opinion for sure, many believe the other way around. Also, my uncle has a launch day 360, broke like 4 times and kept getting repaired. Proves your point, but he still has it. Lol


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 21, 2011)

> Also, the 360 controller is not better, the PS3 is far better. Just the fact that it doesn't use AA batteries makes it better, but it's by far the better controller of the two even if the 360 used the same batteries. There is a reason sony never changed it, you don't fix what is not broken.




Worst opinion of all time.
"Hay guise teh controller is better dan tree60 cuz it dun haz AA"
I could have to hook my 360 controller up to a car battery, and have it only last 10.3 minutes per battery, and i'd still choose a 360 controller. It's only out of shear laziness that Sony hasn't redesigned their controller, or perhaps a lack of innovation. It functions, but it functions at a bare minimum.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> > Also, the 360 controller is not better, the PS3 is far better. Just the fact that it doesn't use AA batteries makes it better, but it's by far the better controller of the two even if the 360 used the same batteries. There is a reason sony never changed it, you don't fix what is not broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony are imitators, not innovators. That is the truth, but they do what they do very good. They take others ideas and patch them up and re-release them.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 3, 2012)

Parablank said:


> They both have their strengths and weaknesses, but I've played with a PS3 and Xbox, and PS3 > Xbox. Sorry for any bias that may show.
> 
> *PS3 Pros*
> Bluray (for example, FF13 is on three DVDs for the Xbox, while FF13 is on one Bluray)
> ...



Wait but background music can play in some games on PS3.Thats a feature devs choose to enable or disable I am pretty sure.


----------



## Devin (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice points. I like to have a wide range variety of titles to play, which is exactly why I bought a PS3 to accompany my Xbox 360.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Parablank said:
> 
> 
> > They both have their strengths and weaknesses, but I've played with a PS3 and Xbox, and PS3 > Xbox. Sorry for any bias that may show.
> ...


360 uses free-floating disc drive
move it while a disc is in and is reading it, it will really mess it up, possible make it unreadable

I guess rrod doesnt count for people who still have phat xboxs and who have gone through multiple units because of it like me, still should be a con since it took ms 4+ years to actually fix it with the slim

all companies bribe with money to get exclusives or timed released, its just ms has alot more money to throw around

360 d-pad should be a con, one of the worst designed out of any controller

dont even get me started how there is nothing but shovelware, dancing, and minigames and more coming for kinect


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 3, 2012)

I own both and we haven't touched the Xbox 360 slim 250 gig in months.. All my brother does is play COD and the people on xbox are very noobish and childish.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 3, 2012)

Get a Wii because it's the only console out there that has it's own games that aren't on the competitors console. Which, I thought was the point of a console for the exclusives. Kinda stupid that Sony and Microsoft offer pretty much the exact same library.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Get a Wii because it's the only console out there that has it's own games that aren't on the competitors console. Which, I thought was the point of a console for the exclusives. Kinda stupid that Sony and Microsoft offer pretty much the exact same library.


uh what?


----------



## Themanhunt (Jan 3, 2012)

A PS3 is not great value for money. Not to mention the fact that the "Move" is just a late through in so they could compare to the Wii. Not to mention the fact that it was built without value for money, as even the extortionate price of a PS3 does not cover how much it cost to build a unit.

Not to mention the fact that the controllers are boring and the same as the PS2's. Not to mention the fact the Blu-Ray player was only there to push Blu-Ray to win the new HD disc format.

Not to mention the fact that it's security is as secure as a pair of dogs bollocks in a park.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 3, 2012)

I have both and love both, I originally had a 360 and loved it but have never once thought one was better than the other, they are both great consoles, I use my PS3 now , barely ever touching my 360 and the only reason is I don't play consoles enough to want to have to pay for online and I hate the stupid power box on a 360, other than that I enjoy using both and can adapt to both controllers very easily , they both have great exclusives and both have individual qualities that make them great


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 3, 2012)

Between those two: PS3 - has nearly exact the same library as the 360 but the exclusives are better, even though some are honestly very overrated... The controller of the PS3 however is honestly horrendous. I don`t get why in 2012 we still play with a controller, that has a d-pad in the main place you keep your thumb! Sometimes it`s good to stay nostalgic but sometimes it is just stupid!

So in a nutshell: If you`re not interested in GodOW, Uncharted, Killzone, R&C or LBP I would go with 360, since a comfortable controller is honestly something very important, which shows me my time with myPS3!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Themanhunt said:


> A PS3 is not great value for money.


I beg to differ, I just got a PS3 slim and 2 game from the black friday bundle for $200



Themanhunt said:


> Not to mention the fact that the "Move" is just a late through in so they could compare to the Wii.


I guess your another person who think sony steals everything from nintendo and the move copies the wii
fact is, tech demo video's from 2003 show a colored ball on a stick being tracked by the ps2 eyetoy along with various ways you can use it to interact with a game http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zin-gK6NEIY , its basically what the move is today
they might have been a little late to the market though that was probably because the eyetoy didnt sell that well, the way the wii sold may have pushed it to production but we will never know, they could have been developing this for years now for all we know



Themanhunt said:


> Not to mention the fact that it was built without value for money, as even the extortionate price of a PS3 does not cover how much it cost to build a unit.


and yet somehow they are making money on each system sold
lower costs to manufacturer over time
that was their plan, sell it at a loss now and push software sales, sell it for profit later on



Themanhunt said:


> Not to mention the fact that the controllers are boring and the same as the PS2's.


why fix something that isnt broke?
they tried to change the controller, but the public backlashed against it, so blame them if anything



Themanhunt said:


> Not to mention the fact the Blu-Ray player was only there to push Blu-Ray to win the new HD disc format.


not really, 25GB data storage (dual layer 50GB disc was very useful for MGS4), not having to deal with multiple discs like LA noire which is 3-4 discs on the 360 and 1 on PS3, FFXIII 3 dics and only 1 on PS3 
the hd wars was won simply because a few very big film companies started backing off HD-DVD, then basically a domino effect happened, every company backed off and went to blu-ray, it was just about studio backing
the ps3 was not the reason, it did help put blu-ray players into homes where the players were almost a $1000 at the time



Themanhunt said:


> Not to mention the fact that it's security is as secure as a pair of dogs bollocks in a park.


I will admit it was true, a lapse in programming cost them big
however the system has been resecured again with a simple firmware update
the system did last the longest without being hacked (almost 4 years) where as the other 2 were hacked almost out the door


----------



## Themanhunt (Jan 3, 2012)

The original reason why a Blu-Ray player was included to win the HD DVD vs Blu-Ray battle. Because of Sony and their money, they won. Oh and they signed a porn contract, which helped.

Also, I am right in saying that Sony spend more money in building a PS3 than the sell price. This is a fact. This value was high when it was released, but have tried to shave cost a bit since then. However it remains a net loss.

The Move was added to the bundle very short of the date, within the month of release date to compete with Wii. It isn't stealing, it's copying.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 3, 2012)

they didnt sign a porn contract in fact sony forbid adult films on blu-ray
http://blogcritics.org/scitech/article/blu-ray-says-no-way-to/
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2085645,00.asp

the move wasnt released until late 2010, so not sure how it was with the month of release to compete with wii since the ps3 and wii came out 4 years earlier


----------



## Themanhunt (Jan 3, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> they didnt sign a porn contract in fact sony forbid adult films on blu-ray
> http://blogcritics.o...says-no-way-to/
> http://www.pcmag.com...,2085645,00.asp



Yeah they did, but to tip the balance they changed their mind. Another factor that led to Blu-Ray winning.


----------



## Rasas (Jan 3, 2012)

*PS3 Pros*
Bluray (for example, FF13 is on three DVDs for the Xbox, while FF13 is on one Bluray) It's nice to have it all on one disc, but the load times can be a pain.
Better exclusives/better future (as far as next year goes, Xbox has Alan Wake and Halo 4 to look forward to. PS3 has Twisted Metal, The Last Guardian (hopefully), Ni no Kuni, Starhawk, The Last of Us, Tales of Graces F, and Sly 4). This all comes down to opinion, but it is worth noting that at least one of those games (The Last of Us) isn't coming out until 2013.
Free online, 'nuff said. Free doesn't necessarily mean better, though. The money paid for Live shows in the infrastructure, which is currently the best (The PS3's isn't bad by any means, but it's not quite at this level).
Built in controller charging Both the Xbox 360 and the PS3 are charged in a similar manner (plugging a wire into the console) unless I'm missing something *I think he means built in battery which is a good and bad thing*
No disk scratching To be entirely fair, the PS3 has had its share of malfunctions that prevent people from playing* So does the 360 so why not call it even*
More secure? Seriously? *Why did you add this...**.*
More open to developers (Portal 2 for example)
*The PS3 has gamesharing which allows you to share your game with another person use to be 4 people*
*3D display which the 360 cannot do easily due to hardware limitations.*
*PS3 Cons*
Installing games.
No background music playing. *On most games*
No cross game chat (now that Vita has it, PS4 guaranteed). I really don't know why they kept this in mind when designing the PS3. Seriously, this is pretty basic and important for an online service. Wii doesn't have it though they should have.
*Really bad sales or you only get them if your PS+*
*Somewhere in the middle*
Achievements - The reward system to be beaten (Again, Sony's Trophies aren't quite as satisfactory) *Some people hate trophies and achievements I feel they should give you something.*
*Both can be hacked only on certain models and software*
*They both have scammers and other people who ruin the experience*
*Both have motion sensing devices*
*Game trials and demos are on both systems but trials for PS3 sometimes require PS+ I find 360s arcade trial better.*
Controllers, supposedly. My own bias here, but goddamn are those triggers terrible, which only compounds the other issues (lightweight, small, etc.) *I hate the triggers but I found the D-Pad for fighting games to be better on PS3*
Below 13 year old kids (although PS3 has it's fair share, at least they don't have a mic) â€‹This is going to be a problem with any online service, so blaming Microsoft for doing a better job when it comes to making headsets avaliable isn't really fair. *The headsets that come with the 360 system break fairly easily and even if you take good care of them break in a year or so*
*Region locked games on both systems but more for 360*
*Xbox Pros*
Cross game chat
They bribe with money ...And Sony is any different when it comes to developers? After all, you have to do more than just ask nicely to get games for your system.
Better indie support Nitpick here, but doesn't this kind of go against your point that Sony is more "open" to developers?
Easier to develop for Not just that, but it's easy to develop 360 games alongside the PC, which makes porting between the two a whole lot easier
Multiplats better on Xbox? More personal opinion, but I'd say definitely. Playing with the superior controller (Better triggers, weight, size, analog stick placement, etc.), online service, and with achievements gives the 360 games the edge for me. *It is sort of a fact unless you like decreased graphics on most games and higher load times.*
Better controller supposedly. *See above*
*Free stuff available more often which balances out the online look at how much stuff they offer for free*
*Cheaper used games most of the time since higher sales on this system*
*Xbox Cons*
Sixty dollar online. - It's $50, last I checked. And again, while paying money isn't nice, you're getting a great, user tailored service out of it. For some it's not worth the trade off, but I'm more than happy with it  *Sometimes there are sales so you can get it for less then that*
Ads, ads everywhere. Agree 100%. It's just obnoxious and grating.
Disk scratching I mentioned this one before. *Some models if you move the console with the disc inside it gets scratched unlike the PS3*
RRoD (I know it's pretty much fixed, but...) Done away with, and while it was a serious oversight, they handled it well enough with their generous warranty. *I say breaking is about even on current models.*
FUTURE LOOKS LIKE SHIT. The tables have turned, haven't they? Ah, there's that bias in full force. What if I say no?
*They discontinue stuff over time which can be a bad thing to some people yes PS3 does that for demos but full games they don't unless the company asks them to*
*Expensive peripherals such as Wireless Adapter which is no longer needed, hard drive and various other items.*
There are much more problems and things but I find the controller argument to be a big opinion.




Well there are a lot more multiple region accounts, repair costs, homebrew, security, ease of hacking, calibrating the move for each game is a pain, various problems with Kinect as well as move, Price is about even, 360 point system, card amounts for ps3 20 50 etc since some of us don't trust them with our CC numbers, changing name, hackers and cheaters both systems, bundles, variety of exclusives amount, exclusives in general 360 more but PS3 has more high rated ones in comparsion, ripoff dlc, need to be online to play DRM PS3 I am looking at you CAPCOM which sort of voids the Portal 2 thing on top since it is a bad and good thing, mobile support windows phone psp vita,

That is really just some

movies, web browser, ease of modification controllers case etc, number of users, avatar, ps home, layout, some games single player don't work on 4gb looking at you REACH, 

Can we all agree it is about even problem wise though some of the above only count for the minority of users since some don't mod, hack, use motion controllers, notice the DRM but some of them are quite big and affect many users.


----------

